
Microsoft's Project Freta: Free service spots rootkits lurking in cloud VMs - thunderbong
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-project-freta-this-new-free-service-spots-rootkits-lurking-in-cloud-vms/
======
thunderbong
Github Link [https://github.com/Microsoft/project-
freta](https://github.com/Microsoft/project-freta)

